# Steering problem



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

When the bike is not moving i can turn the handle bars just fine when it starts rolling it becomes stiff like it wants to lock up and not let me turn it. I can turn it but i have to put more than normal strength to turn it and sometimes it will make a pop noise and then it will be easy to turn then it will stiffin back up. All this happens only when its moving. If i am sitting still it will turn just fine.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Does your 4x4 still work? Mine was doing the exact same thing, and you saw what my diff looked like...


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

yea my 4x4 works np. I went in and out in and out a few times to make sure. I also drained the oil in it and it still had full oil and it was clean

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

I just went and did another test drive down the road. I was going about 10 miles an hour and just going straight then the handlebars got kinda of stiff and made a poping noise. could this be something inside the front diff or the steering column itself?


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Could be something in the diff. I'm not going to tell you it is or it isn't. I know my steering was binding up and popping, However my 4x4 was inoperable. Hopefully someone chimes in.

Have you checked the tie rod ends? Are they loose? Are they loose where they mate with the stem?


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

could be a bad axle my buddy had a grizzly do that could barely steer it was a cv joint


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

I checked the tie rods. I have american star the one on the right is fine but the left one has like a smidgen of play in it. but that wouldnt make it stiff then pop would it?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Could be the diff lock is stuck.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

doubtful.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

if its stuck how would i undo it?

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

but what did happen was yesterday I rolled the bike and it was a slow role it didnt go completey on its side either. I was going on a trail and i went into a littel mudwhole and the angle i went in I just roled left and it didnt get go into the mud either. It did die though and when I put it back on all fours I waited a bit to start it. I checked the air box and it was dry then i checked the oil and it looked good so i waited a few min and it started right up
and i had to go in forward and reverse and i put it in four wheel drive to go in and out but when i got out and on the way home thats when the steering started to get stiff and would pop and become lose again and then later on down the road it got stiff and poped again. I dont see how me roling it like that could have messed up the front diff.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

I also forgot to add that I also drained the oil in the front diff and it was clean so there is no mud or anything in it. However I did look at my axled going into the front diff and the one on the right has a little bit of play in it.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like something might be bent, since you forgot to mention you rolled it and THEN it starting doing it. Something that weighs 800 lbs isn't meant to be on it's side.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

what could have bent that would make the steering get stiff?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Check the diff lock first as stated above. You rolled it on its left side which is where the diff lock - " yellow lever " - on the handle bars is. You more than likely bent it some how which is now engaging the diff lock. Disconnect the cable and see if it goes away.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

im gonna sound like a tard here but...... how do i know when the diff lock is not locked or unlocked.

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

I just checked that out. If i pull the diff lock lever at the handle bars the mechanism on the diff pulls up with it when u pull the lever and when u release the lever the mechanism goes back down. If its doing that then it should be staying locked correct?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well a service manual is a must. Then on the left side of the diff is a lever which actuates the diff lock. The diff lock handle attaches to it by a cable. Pull the diff lock handle and see if the lever moves. If the diff is locked like you pulling the handle,it will be very hard to steer depending on how much you pull the handle.A fully applied diff handle feels like someone c clamped your steering for straight direction only - extremely hard to steer.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Easy enough to check if its inside, jack it up in 2wd, spin each wheel back and forth. Is it locked to the other or do they spin independently and free? 

Most times when people report something like this it's one of the outer CV joints. The next most found reason is destroyed gears and pin in the diff.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

ok so all the diff lock does is make both tires spin at the same time like if it was on a straight line axle thats single supsension? sry if that sounds like a dumb question but learning as I go.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes just like a true locker. The brute has a limited slip diff,until you pull that handle. Depending on how far back u pull the handle determines how much u lock the clutch pack in the diff to lock the front tires at the same force.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

so if it was stuck in lock then i can do like nmk said and just jack the 2 front tires up and spin em and they should spin together if the difflock is stuck?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just as NMK said. Both tires will spin forward or reverse,the same,which ever direction u turn the tire. If its not locked,then I believe as u spin one tire,the other tire will rotate in the opposite direction.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Also keep in mind if the spider gears can't rotate, it will act like the diff loc is engaged too. I think they actually call them sun and planetary gears.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

what are spider gears? and how do i know if they can or cant rotate


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok so i jacked the brute up and I can spin one tire and the other one goes in opposite directions and if i go the the other tire and spin it the other will spin the opposite direction so that means the diff lock is good right?

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

and if the diff lock is good and there was no mud or anything in the oil since i changed it when i got back and saw the oil was still cleaned what would be next to check? 

and this is assuming from my previous post that i asked if the diff lock was good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Spesh said:


> Ok so i jacked the brute up and I can spin one tire and the other one goes in opposite directions and if i go the the other tire and spin it the other will spin the opposite direction so that means the diff lock is good right?


That means the spider gears are OK if its smooth and the diff loc is not stuck shut....in fact when they are adjusted correctly, there is a little friction between the plates and both rotate the same direction if yo go slow. So, yours is either in need of adjusting or its warn pretty badly. Either way if it rotated smoothly, the basic diff is Ok.. so that's good news. The steering problem is elsewhere.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

I will go check really quick on what u just said i will turn it very slowly and see if they both turnin the same direction this is what ur saying should happen if they are adjusted correctly right? i thought i adjusted them right cause ijust rebuilt the dront diff a few months ago

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

Ok so i Just went and check If i rotate them slowly they will start to go the same direction but then the other tire just catches and goes the other direction I will go make a video of it quick while we are troubleshooting this.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBUxs9QyB6o

here is the video for it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not crazy about the play but the rest is normal with a loosely adjusted pac.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok so if no mud or anything in the diff and the tires are rotating in opposite directions and it goes in and out of 4wd and 2wd just fine its not the diff right? 


What else would be next to check? Ive checked the tie rods and they are good.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Check the outer and inner cv joints,like NMK suggested,which means you got to pull the axles out to inspect the joints.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

the inner cv joing are the axles right? that go from the front diff to the kuckles?

What am i looking for with them? lack of grease? mud and water and waht else?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Spesh said:


> the inner cv joing are the axles right? that go from the front diff to the kuckles?
> 
> What am i looking for with them? lack of grease? mud and water and waht else?


 Yes, the front axles go from the differential to the knuckles/wheels. There are two CV joints on each...and inner (close to the diff) and an outer (close to the knuckle). You are looking first for any holes or tears in any of the four boots (the rubber covers over the joints). Then you are looking for and that have any movement either up/down, side/side or in/out. Get someone or two to sit on the front rack so you can get the axles as straight across as possible. Then snap a pair of vise grips on the axle between the two joints and work it in all directions looking for a loose fit in any joint. They all will have a touch back and forth but any more then that or any in any direction is wear or a problem.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

So if they dont have much play then the axles are ok? and this is having then almost straight?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Spesh said:


> So if they dont have much play then the axles are ok? and this is having then almost straight?


Straight as possible makes the play easier to find and see. Go to you tube and type in Bad CV Joints and watch some of the videos that come up. You'll get the idea.... although most will be cars, about the same thing.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

i checked the front axles just front it being at an angle cause i dont have someone to sit on it and the right one (if ur sitting on the bike) has a crap ton of play in it i can shake it a **** ton and the left one(which is the side it fell on) doesnt budge. I checked all four inner and outer boots and there are no tears.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, sounds like you got a bad one.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If the axle its self is ok, you can get rebuild kits for the joint


----------

